# Nueva torre de 40 pisos en el centro financiero?



## <---*FaBiO*---> (Aug 17, 2005)

que chevere, ojala se concrete esta obra, asi como lima esta se merece no solo un edificio sino muchos mas...........


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La futura ubicacion de estos dos edificios es excelente!... imaginense manejar por la Javier Prado y encontrarse con estas tremendas moles de cristal...un cambio radical a la zona y un punto mas hacia el boom de los edificios de gran altura. Ojala se de y no quede solo en un render.


----------



## tejada (Jul 5, 2005)

Deberian poner este proyecto en el general forum de proyectos


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

es que no es nuevo.....estos renders tienen tranquilamente 4 o 5 años....y ya los colocamos anteriormente


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Si , pero parece q se va a concretar , .. "parece" 

Plaza tres , vuelve!!!!!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

OJALA QUE SE HAGA REALIDAD ESTE PROYECTO.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

investiguemostodo lo posible en el internet, en el colegio de arquitectos, camara peruana de la construccion, diarios de circulacion, municipios, brescia, etc......yo lo hago y hasta hoy no encuentro novedades..

haber si seguimos poniendo novedades y ya no alavancias.

ok


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nop nop nop no hay nada....apenas los encontre estuve investigando...y estan todos en 0...la unica novedad es lo q escribieron al inicio del tema


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Un arquitecto en mi facultad comento la construccion de este edificio para el proximo año. Facil y tambien vio la misma nota.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> este tema se convertira en el boulevard d los sueños rotos?


SACA TU VIOLÍN QUE TIENES TODA LA RAZÓN ESE RENDER SALIÓ EN ARQUIPERU HACE SIGLOS.... ASI PASA LO MEJOR QUE SE PONE AHI ES COMO TU DICES, SUEÑOS ROTOS UNA PENA Y UN CORAJE NO PODER VER ESTE TIPO DE CONSTRUCCIONES EN MI CIUDAD


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

SEH TODOS LO SABEMOOOS jajjaja...esos render existen desde el big bang


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*proyectos del fondo de inversion: hechos y por hacer*

Características Generales de la Cartera del Fondo 
*Edificio Torre Siglo XXI Edificio “inteligente” de 21 pisos*, ubicado en el distrito de San Isidro. Presenta un área construida de 30,500 m2, el cual fue concluido en enero de 1998 e implicó una inversión total de US$17.2 millones. A diciembre 2004, el Fondo contaba con una participación en el edificio con 3 oficinas (1,241.9 m2), 17 estacionamientos y 1 depósito, que representan una inversión de US$2.03 millones. Actualmente, el Fondo mantiene contratos de arrendamiento con el Banco BNP Paribas-Andes de 2 oficinas, 12 estacionamientos y 1 depósito. Dicho contrato llegó a su fin en agosto 2003 y fue renovado hasta agosto 2007. Asimismo, arrienda a Impsat Perú, 0.83 m2 de la azotea. Por los alquileres recibe mensualmente US$10,547.01 y US$124.66 más IGV, respectivamente. Las oficinas y estacionamientos restantes se encuentran vacantes.
[ Edificio Real Seis Edificio “inteligente” [/B] de siete pisos con un área construida total de 15,011 m2, ubicado en el Centro Empresarial Real en el distrito de San Isidro, centro financiero de la ciudad de Lima. El fondo adquirió en este inmueble 1,095 m2 de oficinas, 31 estacionamientos y 1 depósito, los cuales son arrendados a Regus Business Centre (Perú) S.A. desde 1999, quien paga mensualmente la suma de US$24,659 más IGV, habiéndose concretado una extensión del contrato desde marzo 2004 hasta marzo 2009. Adicionalmente, se mantiene como garantía un Comfort Letter de su casa matriz dirigida a Credifondo Fondo de Inversión Inmobiliario por todo el periodo forzoso (hasta marzo del 2009). Composición por Tipo de ProductoDiciembre 2004Vivienda34.4%Oficinas57.4%Estacionamientos5.4%Caja2.8%Fuente: Credifondo SAFEl Fondo participa como único propietario de los inmuebles descritos. El resto del edificio es de propiedad de diversos inversionistas que tienen alquilados sus inmuebles a inquilinos como Nortel, Marubeni, Repsol, Softek, entre otros. 
*Edificios El Golf Miró Quesada Credifondo Inmobiliario - Abril 2005 * www.aai.com.pe 6
Proyecto a través del cual se planea desarrollar en un terreno de 6,288 m2, con frente hacia el Lima Golf Club de San Isidro, la construcción y venta de departamentos de vivienda orientados al nivel socioeconómico “A”. *Se tiene contemplado construir dos edificios de 28 pisos y un edificio de 19 pisos*,

con una inversión estimada de US$39.4 millones. Actualmente, el proyecto viene siendo aplazado hasta que se den mejores señales de la reactivación en la demanda. El proyecto viene siendo desarrollado por Inmobiliaria Viena S.A., la cual, dentro de su estructura de capital social, tiene como uno de sus principales accionistas a Credifondo Fondo de Inversión Inmobiliario con una participación del 50.2%, Surco Inversiones S.A. (35.8%) y GME S.A. (14.0%). Actualmente, la licencia de construcción otorgada por la Municipalidad de San Isidro para este proyecto, se encuentra vigente. 
*Edificio de Oficinas Torre Parque Mar Edificio * que forma parte de un macro proyecto que incluye al Hotel Marriott y al Centro Comercial Larcomar. Es un edificio de 23 pisos construidos sobre un área de 2,175 m2 que consta de 62 oficinas de 264 m2 cada una, ubicado en la esquina de la Av. Larco con la Av. Armendáriz en el distrito de Miraflores. El Fondo participa en el proyecto a través de la empresa Promotores Asociados de Inmobiliarias S.A. con el 58%, la cual a su vez tiene una participación del 79.1% en el proyecto, lo que le da a Credifondo una participación del 46% en el proyecto. Actualmente el 72.3% del edificio (12,230 m2) se encuentra vendido y 2,545 m2 son producto de la cancelación de leasing con Interbank y, el resto se mantiene en alquiler. Luego de una serie de negociaciones a fines del 2004, Promotores Asociados de Inmobiliarias S.A. e Interbank (administrador de la cartera del Banco Nuevo Mundo en liquidación) resolvieron el contrato de leasing que mantenía la inmobiliaria con el banco en liquidación. Las negociaciones culminaron en el tercer trimestre del 2004 y como consecuencia de ello el patrimonio de Promotores Asociados de Inmobiliarias S.A. se incrementó de S/. 1.5 a 7.8 millones en setiembre 2004. Sin embargo, todavía está pendiente la operación de venta a un inversionista del piso 14 del edificio, sus estacionamientos y depósitos, que forman parte del leasing y están subarrendados a Kodak. Con respecto a los demás compromisos de la inmobiliaria, ella viene negociando con Siemens la cancelación de la deuda que mantiene con esta última (US$270,000), a través de la dación en pago de inmuebles en el edificio y en la playa de estacionamiento. A diciembre 2004, la deuda del proyecto fue de US$1.1 millones, de los cuales, US$0.9 millones fueron con proveedores y el resto correspondió a un financiamiento bancario por US$0.2 millones con el Banco Sudamericano, a una tasa del 15% anual. Por otro lado, en Junta General de Accionistas de Promotores Asociados de Inmobiliarias S.A. se acordó disolver la empresa, por lo que el Fondo recibirá sus aportes bajo la adjudicación de inmuebles. Previo a ello, se realizará una tasación, la cual deberá quedar culminada a más tardar el 30 de junio del 2005. 
Playa de Estacionamientos Playa de Estacionamientos se encuentra en operación desde febrero del 2001 y está destinada a abastecer las necesidades del macroproyecto Marriott. Requirió una inversión de US$4.71 millones, de los cuales US$1.84 millones fueron financiados por deuda y US$1.6 millones por inversión de capital; el resto fue financiado por pre-ventas. A diciembre 2004, la deuda de Playa de Estacionamientos fue de US$0.5 millones con proveedores y US$0.2 millones con la Asociación Torre Parque Mar, por el financiamiento de la construcción. La administración se encuentra a cargo del Hotel Marriott, bajo la operación de la empresa Central Parking. El Fondo tiene una participación de 58.2% en el proyecto. 
*Edificio de Oficinas Plaza Tres Proyecto * a través del cual se planea el desarrollo y venta y /o alquiler de un edificio de oficinas ubicado en el Centro Empresarial Plaza Real. Este último planea construirse sobre un terreno ubicado en la intersección de la Av. Camino Real y la Calle Choquehuanca, en el distrito de San Isidro. La construcción se realizará sobre un área de 2,368 m2 a nivel de la calle y 3,647 m2 en sótanos. El edificio contará con 17,985 m2 de oficinas de áreas promedio de 226 m2, distribuidas en 20 pisos. Este proyecto requerirá una inversión total de US$27.3 millones, de los cuales US$15.2 millones corresponderán a Inversiones Centenario S.A., mientras que a la Asociación Plaza Tres, en la que el Fondo participa a través de Inmobiliaria San Silvestre S.A., le corresponde US$12.1 millones. El tiempo que tomaría su ejecución sería aproximadamente 18 meses. El Fondo participa en este proyecto a través del 69.6% de Inmobiliaria Silvestre, la que a su vez
Credifondo Inmobiliario - Abril 2005 www.aai.com.pe 7
Fondo de Inversión As ocia do s a:
FitchRatings
cuenta con el 76.7% de la Asociación Plaza Tres, que al mismo tiempo participa con el 44.4% del proyecto. Actualmente el proyecto se encuentra libre de deudas. Una parte inicial del proyecto (preparación del terreno) ya se encuentra concluida, pero la construcción se ha detenido debido a la situación del mercado inmobiliario. El reinicio de la construcción estará en función del éxito que tenga la preventa de las oficinas. Actualmente, la licencia de construcción otorgada por la Municipalidad de San Isidro para este proyecto, se encuentra vigente.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lean bien lo anterior: 02 edificios de 28 pisos y uno de 19.

Edificios El Golf Miró Quesada Credifondo Inmobiliario 










esperemos urgente mas novedades...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero si por ahi no hay ningun golf :S..ahi mismo lo dice...es frente al "lima golf" en san isidro....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Propongo que los de Incascrapers hagamos una manifestación frnete a las oficinas de los Brascia mostrando nuestro total apoyo a la construcción de ese edificio de 40 pisos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

y luego le mandamos una carta al grupo Romero y otra a los Añaños y les decimos que no es posible que los Brescia tengan el edificio más alto, que ellos deberían hacer uno de 50 pisos! y así vamos contribuyendo a que nuestra Lima tenga cada año más edificios y más altos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Brillante idea, Sebvill!!! Esa era la solución!!! Y nosotros esperando tontamente inversiones y cosas sin importancia, cuando la solución era tan simple!!!  Con esa táctica, a lo mejor hasta logramos que se haga rascacielos más altos que los de Nueva York!!! Jajajaja


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo opino que en vez de llorar por edificios altos...miremos como van los proyectos de reforestacion de los cerros del norte de lima....me parece que crearian un impacto 1000 veces mas importante que 1 edificio


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

jajajajajaj......buena solucion para nuestra imaginacion q muchas veces pasa de lo normal.

que bonito seria q el 2006 salgan los proyectos y renders de edificadiones de 40, 45 o mas pisos y justo en el nucleo financiero de san isidro, o sea un boom constructivo superior a los 90s. donde encabezarian la competencia los mas graandes capitalistas peruanos.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

si pero no tanto ,


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ajj, ya cállense y cierren este maldito thread. Me aburren...


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

es que no le tienen paciencia


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ajj, ya cállense y cierren este maldito thread. Me aburren...


ajajajajajajajaajajaj


=) cierrenlo.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

si no quieren ver los threads viejos, entonces no los lean o sino hagan click en el boton de regreso.... por un segundo que les va a tomar.... ustedes mismos agrandan el thread viejo quejandose.... POR DIOS... que tal humor tienen algunos!!!!


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

al parecer ..por mas que haya foristas que tienen mucho tiempo...en incascrapers.....les falta criterio..


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

En conclusión: ahora serán 30 pisos y 118 míseros metros.
No se diga más y que nadie vuelva a entrar a este thread.
Punto final.


----------

